# Diono Rainier car seat



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello!

I was wondering if any of you know the exact release date for the new Diono Rainier. I've seen some vague shipping date on pre-order like mid May or late May but was looking for a specific date if possible. As for the seat itself, would you say it's a great buy? Thing is I own 2 Diono Radian (the R120 and the RXT) and I love them both DD is currently riding RF in the RXT and DS2 (4 1/2) is using the R120. Problem is we are in Europe with the 2 Radian and are going back home for 3 months and bringing only the RXT for DD in the plane. Don't want to check ANY car seat in a plane... And while we were gone (almost 9 months!) DS2's Britax Marathon expired at home. So we are left with him not having a seat for our ride home from the airport or until the new Diono Rainier comes out!!!! So I'm looking for options and trying to see if it's really really worth it to wait for it. If not then I might just get an other R120. Wish I could still find a Britax Frontier 85! Got that one for DS1 (almost 7 and still harnessed while in the USA!), but they discontinued it while we were away! So any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Amazon says May 15th is when it will ship: http://www.amazon.com/Diono-Rainier-Convertible-Adjustable-Graphite/dp/B00ISS2TCS

One thing to know is that they did not change the harness height on the Rainier. I don't think it will last any longer than the radians unless you have a chunky child.

Assuming your 4 1/2 yo is ff, I'd probably do a harness to booster seat like the nautilus or argos, which has a taller harness height than the rainier, and it a whole lot less expensive.


----------



## AJ's mommy (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks DahliaRW for your answer! Didn't realized they haven't changed the harness height. DS2 had a long torso so you are right I should look at a harness to booster seat for him. Do you know by any chance if the Britax Frontier 85 is still available for sale somewhere? Read the new Frontier 90 has some problem with the belt laying in the right position in the booster mode.


----------



## Baylormama (May 5, 2014)

I have the britax pinnacle 90 and the belt issue is for people who don't use the safety clip you buy when you convert it. The safety clip holds the lap portion in place and helps ensure you child doesn't slip out of the seat in an accident. It is $25. However with a harness weight of 90 lbs and 65 in I doubt I will use the booster mode for long.


----------

